# Much desired piece of music!!



## Amy (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey everyone, I really love a piece of choral music by John Travers called "O Worship The Lord In The Beauty Of Holiness" and have searched everywhere, in vain, for a recording of it on CD. I wondered if anyone has a copy of it, and if so is it on an album that I could purchase? Thanks everyone!


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

I've never heard of John "Travers." Do you mean John Tavener or John Tave*r*ner?


----------



## Topaz (Oct 25, 2006)

There is definitely a composer named John Travers. He was an early/mid 18th C English composer, mainly of organ music. Such things can easily be found by "googling". I tried Amazon/classical for the piece referred to, but couldn't find it listed as such. Maybe the actual title of the hymn is slightly different. There are several 18th C English hymnal CDs listed on Amazon. Suggest you have a fish around in there. If not try "google" search and try other sources.


Topaz


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

Huh.. you're right: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Travers_(Composer)


----------



## robert newman (Oct 4, 2006)

It seems John Travers was a contemporary of Samuel Wesley, the great hymn writer of the 18th century. One website advertises the sale of the sheet music 'Oh worship the Lord and Love one another'. It could be an anthem. It is described as John Travers/Wesley. Maybe Wesley liked it too and made an arrangement of it. Sounds fascinating.

See the website of RSCM Music.

Travershttp://64.233.183.104/search?q=cache:de97BeUTQZkJ:www.rscm.com/shop/acatalog/Anthems....ip+the+lord&hl=en&gl=uk&ct=clnk&cd=29/Wesley: O worship the Lord and Love one another


----------

